# The Sports Tip Heroes Poker League



## resdes (Mar 10, 2021)

Admin - please delete if not allowed or contact me to discuss 






Hi All

We've just started a new poker room up on the pokerBROS app (Club ID 213944) and we are running a monthly poker league with over £100 in added prizes for the top 4 finishers. Games being played every Tues/Thur/Sat.

We are currently getting between 6 and 20 players per game and we'd love a few more.

The added prizes are awarded as tickets shown below                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

 *League Position*  *10 Club Chip Tickets*  *3 Club Chip Tickets*  *Total Value*                1                          4                          3                          49 Club Chips                          2                          2                          3                          29 Club Chips                          3                          1                          3                          19 Club Chips                          4                          0                          3                          9 Club Chips           

The league will be run on a monthly basis and will include (for now but we might add a third game to each night if things go well) the six weekly events listed below.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

 *Day*  *Buy In*  *Game*  *Title*  *Start*                Tuesday                          3 Club Chips                          NLHE                          The Micro 30 GTD Turbo                          7.30pm (UK)                          Tuesday                          10 Club Chips                          NLHE                          The Main 100 GTD Turbo                          8.30pm (UK)                          Thursday                          3 Club Chips                          NLHE                          The Micro 30 GTD PKO                          7.30pm (UK)                          Thursday                          10 Club Chips                          NLHE                          The Main 100 GTD PKO                          8.30pm (UK)                          Saturday                          3 Club Chips                          NLHE                          The Micro 30 GTD Deepstack                          7.30pm (UK)                          Saturday                          10 Club Chips                          NLHE                          The Main 100 GTD Deepstack                          8.30pm (UK)           

*1 Club Chip = £1 and they can be purchased on our website and details are provided in the app too.

100% 1st time deposit bonus will be applied up to the value of £25 and if you put betting-forum in the the referrer box we'll automatically give you an extra 10 chips on top of this bonus *

For the geeks this is how the points will be awarded to all players:

Buy-in
Number of Players (Re-entry counts as 1 player)
Finishing Position (Highest finishing position in the event of re-entry)
The formula that is used to calculate each players points is as follows:

Points = 10*[sqrt(E)/sqrt(F+2)]*[1+log(B+0.25)]

Where:

   E is the number of entrants
   F is the place of finish (F=1 for first place etc)
   B is the buy-in amount in Club Chips (including entry fee)
   Points will be updated and added to the leaderboard as soon as possible at  the end of each game and before the next game.

*Only your best 10 results count!*

We’re trying to keep the STH league fun and don’t want people to feel pressure to have to play every single event. As such only your 10 highest scores will count towards your leaderboard points.

*Full MTT details*

We aim for all MTTs to be completed by midnight at the latest and will adjust structures, clocks and stacks of future games to make this happen if they start to run past this.

*Turbo Tuesday*
The Micro 30 GTD Turbo
   7.30pm Start (UK Time)
   3 Club Chip Entry
   3k Starting Stack
   5 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   1 Re-entry Allowed
   10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

The Main 100 GTD Turbo
   8.30pm Start (UK Time
   10 Club Chip Entry
   3k Starting Stack
   5 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   1 Re-entry Allowed
   10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

*Knockout Thursday*
The Micro 30 GTD PKO
   7.30pm Start (UK Time)
   3 Club Chip Entry
   3k Starting Stack
   7 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   1 Re-entry Allowed
   10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

The Main 100 GTD PKO
   8.30pm Start (UK Time)
   10 Club Chip Entry
   3k Starting Stack
   7 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   1 Re-entry Allowed
   10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

*Freeroll Friday*
The Friday Freeroll 25 GTD
   8pm Start (UK Time)
   Free To Enter
   3k Starting Stack
   7 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

*Deepstack Saturday*
The Micro 30 GTD Deepstack
   7.30pm Start (UK Time)
   3 Club Chip Entry
   15k Starting Stack
   7 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   1 Re-entry Allowed
   10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

The Main 100 GTD Deepstack
   8.30pm Start (UK Time)
   10 Club Chip Entry
   15k Starting Stack
   7 Minute Blinds
   7 Levels Late Reg
   1 Re-entry Allowed
   10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
   Capped At 100 Runners

* PokerBROS is not a sponsor of or in anyway involved with this promotional activity nor does PokerBros endorse it


----------



## resdes (Mar 12, 2021)

Last night's results.

*The Micro PKO £30 Gtd £3 Entry*
13 Runners / £38.64 prizepool
1st pkrhokey £18.88
2nd Theone4ever £13.30
3rd Sparxx111 £3.70

*The Main PKO £100 Gtd £10 Entry*
10 Runners / £119.60 prizepool
1st scotty1376 £67.91
2nd pkrhokey £40.24
3rd Suarnboy £6.87

8 events into the March Poker League and pkrhokey is the first player through the 200 points mark. Only the best 10 scores count towards your score and there is still 16 games to play so lots of opportunities to catch pkrhokey for everyone and get your share of over £100 worth of prizes!


PositionScreen NameTotal Points1pkrhokey219.192Sparxx111195.343resdes181.754Snatchie80172.035Rosgolarge157.516Suarnboy145.867scotty1376134.4784BetJamming131.029simonjb84114.1310Werner Bro's105.86

*Tonight we've the £25 weekly freeroll at 8pm on the pokerBROS app (Club ID 213944)

Freeroll Friday*
The Friday Freeroll 25 GTD
8pm Start (UK Time)
Free To Enter
3k Starting Stack
7 Minute Blinds
7 Levels Late Reg
Capped At 100 Runners


* PokerBROS is not a sponsor of or in anyway involved with this promotional activity nor does PokerBros endorse it


----------



## resdes (Mar 14, 2021)

Last night's results.

*The Micro Deepstack £30 Gtd £3 Entry*
11 Runners / £35.88 prizepool
1st 4BetJamming £12
2nd simonjb84 £9
3rd benw77 £6
+ 3 other paid places

*The Main Deepstack £100 Gtd £10 Entry*
10 Runners / £128.8 prizepool
1st Werner Bro's £50
2nd Snatchie80 £30
3rd Hammers17 £20
+ 2 other paid places

pkrhokey is still the player to catch after 10 league games and he is closely followed by Sparxx111, myself and Snatchie80 who are all through the 200 point barrier.

Only the best 10 scores count towards your score and there are still 14 games to play so lots of time to improve on those lower scores and catch pkrhokey to get your share of over £100 worth of prizes!


PositionScreen NameTotal Points1pkrhokey247.622Sparxx111237.693resdes216.934Snatchie80206.865Suarnboy186.446Rosgolarge176.467scotty1376175.2784BetJamming159.979benw77149.5410Werner Bro's146.08

We're back on Tuesday for more league action with Turbo Tuesday. The action kicks off at 7pm with a 1 seat Gtd satellite to the Main. Look out on our Facebook page for a ticket give away to all events that will be drawn at 6.30pm https://www.facebook.com/Sportstipheroes

The Micro 30 GTD Turbo
7.30pm Start (UK Time)
3 Club Chip Entry
3k Starting Stack
5 Minute Blinds
7 Levels Late Reg
1 Re-entry Allowed
10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
Capped At 100 Runners

The Main 100 GTD Turbo
8.30pm Start (UK Time
10 Club Chip Entry
3k Starting Stack
5 Minute Blinds
7 Levels Late Reg
1 Re-entry Allowed
10% Chip Bonus For Early Reg
Capped At 100 Runners






Full details on the website - https://sportstipheroes.com/poker

*pokerBROS app (Club ID 213944)*

* PokerBROS is not a sponsor of or in anyway involved with this promotional activity nor does PokerBros endorse it


----------



## resdes (May 1, 2021)

So I forgot to come and update this 

We've played 2 poker leagues.

*March Results*





1st pkrhokey
2nd Suarnboy
3rd Snatchie80
4th scotty1376

*April Results*





1st ShortfinMako
2nd Sparx111
3rd pkrhokey
4th GringoBgd


----------



## resdes (May 1, 2021)

The May Poker League starts tonight with £150 in added prizes for the top 4 finishers



*League Position**Club Chips In Tickets**Monthly Special Entry**1 Month Premium STH Membership**Total Value*125YesYes£70220NoYes£35310NoYes£2545NoYes£20


League Games



*Day**Buy In**Game**Title**Start*Tuesday2 Club ChipsNLHE1R/1A Micro Turbo7.30pm (UK)Tuesday5 Club ChipsNLHEThe 1R/1A Main Turbo8.30pm (UK)Thursday2 Club ChipsNLHE1R/1A Micro 6 Max7.30pm (UK)Thursday5 Club ChipsNLHEThe 1R/1A Main 6 Max8.30pm (UK)Saturday2 Club ChipsNLHEThe 1R/1A Micro Deep7.30pm (UK)Saturday5 Club ChipsNLHEThe 1R/1A Main Deep & Monthly Main8.30pm (UK)

*1 Club Chip = £1 and they can be purchased on our website and details are provided in the app too.

If you put bettingforum in the the referrer box when depositing for the 1st time on our website we'll automatically give you an extra 10 chips *






PokerBROS is an online social gaming platform and does not provide any real money services, it is not a sponsor of or in anyway involved with this promotional activity nor does PokerBros endorse it.


----------



## resdes (May 1, 2021)

It’s the first games of our May Poker League tonight which has £150 in added prizes for the top 4 places.

*If you put bettingforum in the the referrer box when depositing for the 1st time on our website we'll automatically give you an extra 10 chips*

𝟳.𝟬𝟬𝗽𝗺 𝗠𝗮𝗶𝗻 𝗦𝗮𝘁𝗲𝗹𝗹𝗶𝘁𝗲
1 Chip Entry
1 Rebuy / 1 Addon
3k Starting stack
4 Minute levels
5 Levels late reg

𝟳.𝟯𝟬𝗽𝗺 𝗠𝗶𝗰𝗿𝗼 𝗘𝘃𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗗𝗲𝗲𝗽
2 Chip Entry
1 Rebuy / 1 Addon
7.5k Starting stack
5 Minute levels
7 Levels late reg

𝟴.𝟯𝟬𝗽𝗺 𝗠𝗮𝗶𝗻 𝗘𝘃𝗲𝗻𝘁
5 Chip Entry
1 Rebuy / 1 Addon
7.5k Starting stack
5 Minute levels
7 Levels late reg

𝟵.𝟯𝟬𝗽𝗺 𝗠𝗼𝗻𝘁𝗵𝗹𝘆 𝗠𝗮𝗶𝗻 𝗘𝘃𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗦𝗮𝘁𝗲𝗹𝗹𝗶𝘁𝗲
6 Chip Entry
Freezeout
5k Starting stack
4 Minute levels
5 Levels late reg

All MTTs need a minimum 5 runners to start and are capped at 100 runners, come and support us 

Full details www.SportsTipHeroes.com/Poker

Download the pokerBROS app on your phone/tablet and search for club ID 213944

* PokerBROS is not a sponsor of or in anyway involved with this promotional activity nor does PokerBros endorse it.


----------



## CarolHunter (Nov 12, 2021)

Ohhh I am pretty excited for this poker league.


----------



## CarolHunter (Nov 21, 2021)

Ohhh I am pretty excited for this poker league. Recently I got very obsessed with playing poker. I started playing online here 홀덤, but then I really wanted to try playing in real life. My word of advice, try and practice a lot before playing poker somewhere. I lost quite some money, lol, and now I'm back at playing online. It's safer fr me and more enjoyable this way. Anyways, I can't wait to participate in this league, and I think it will be pretty fun.


----------

